

Bring on some HTML5/JavaScript/Node.JS rap - cedel2k1

Here are some free beats to spit some dev lyrics ;-)<p>https://my.doctape.com/s/EvP0IB
======
cedel2k1
Yeah, it's ok to drop some lines on Ruby also ;-)

